# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  دو خبر مهم...سوال در مورد صحت آنها

## Saeed735

سلام...ابتدا یه معذرت بخوام بخاطر این تاپیکم....بدلیل فشارهای بیرونی زده شده.وگرنه من خودم مخالف با زدن تاپیکی با این موضوع هستم :Yahoo (4): 



*
مثل اینکه 2 خبر در تلویزیون پخش شده...میخواستم ببینم دوستان از صحت این موضوع خبر دارن؟؟؟؟؟
*


*1.ترمیم معدل اجرا میشه و افرادی که نمراتشان زیر 15 باشد میتونن اون رو جبران کنن؟؟؟؟*


*2.معافیت تحصیلی کلا حذف شده و دیگه معافیت تحصیلی به افرادی که در درسی رد بشن داده نمیشه؟؟؟؟


*پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخ هاتون*
*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*ترمیمی در کار نیس
دومیم نمیدونم*

----------


## Amir h

در مورد سوال اول منظور معدل نهاییه یا نمره نهایی هر درس؟

و اگه منظور نمره نهاییه هستش مثلا کسی که یکی از نمراتش بالای 15 هست و بقیه زیر 15 نمیتونه شرکت کنه یا فقط همون درسی که بالا 15 شده رو نمیتونه شرکت کنه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> در مورد سوال اول منظور معدل نهاییه یا نمره نهایی هر درس؟


نه نمره کتبی هر درس

----------


## Amir h

مثلا کسی که یکی از نمراتش بالای 15 هست و بقیه زیر 15 نمیتونه شرکت کنه یا فقط همون درسی که بالا 15 شده رو نمیتونه شرکت کنه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> مثلا کسی که یکی از نمراتش بالای 15 هست و بقیه زیر 15 نمیتونه شرکت کنه یا فقط همون درسی که بالا 15 شده رو نمیتونه شرکت کنه؟؟؟؟


نه دیگه همون درسی که زیر 15 هستشو میتونه شرکت کنه...حالا این رو شنیدم دیگه.....دوستان میگفتم..دارم صحتشو از شما میپرسم که تو تلویزیون همچین خبری شنیدین یا نه؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام...ابتدا یه معذرت بخوام بخاطر این تاپیکم....بدلیل فشارهای بیرونی زده شده.وگرنه من خودم مخالف با زدن تاپیکی با این موضوع هستم
> 
> 
> 
> *
> مثل اینکه 2 خبر در تلویزیون پخش شده...میخواستم ببینم دوستان از صحت این موضوع خبر دارن؟؟؟؟؟
> *
> 
> 
> ...


چرا دومی رو سعید از حوزه نظام وظیفه نمیپرسی؟

----------


## Saeed735

> چرا دومی رو سعید از حوزه نظام وظیفه نمیپرسی؟


راهش زیاده....گفتم دیگه از شما هم بپرسم دیگه....

----------


## djamin

1.ترمیم درکارنیس اینجور حرف سنجش و اموزش وپرورش مسخره میشه
2.مطمن باش همچین چیزی نیس چون اینجوری دانشگاه ها ثرورت مالی خودشون از دست میدن و اولین کسایی که اعتراض میکنن خود دانشگاه ها هستن

----------


## magicboy

دیروز معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم
منطق ترمیم نمره های زیر 15 مسخرست! جدی نگیر

----------


## Dr fatima97

هر روز اخبار رو دنبال میکنم..... همچین خبری رو نشنیدم...

----------


## mehdi.m

دومی از نظام وظیفه پرسیدم گفتن نیاز به قانون مجلس شورای اسلامی یا شورای عالی امنیت ملی داره که چیزی به ما ابلاغ نشده

----------


## Saeed735

> دومی از نظام وظیفه پرسیدم گفتن نیاز به قانون مجلس شورای اسلامی یا شورای عالی امنیت ملی داره که چیزی به ما ابلاغ نشده


بسیار ممنونم ازت...تشکر....

----------


## biology115

ترمیمی در کار نیست ، یعنی اصلا اجرا نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> ترمیمی در کار نیست ، یعنی اصلا اجرا نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟


بنده یه همچین حرفی نزدم....فقط خواستم صحت اخبار بالارو بدونم....

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام...ابتدا یه معذرت بخوام بخاطر این تاپیکم....بدلیل فشارهای بیرونی زده شده.وگرنه من خودم مخالف با زدن تاپیکی با این موضوع هستم
> 
> 
> 
> *
> مثل اینکه 2 خبر در تلویزیون پخش شده...میخواستم ببینم دوستان از صحت این موضوع خبر دارن؟؟؟؟؟
> *
> 
> 
> ...


سعید این دومی مربوط به دانشگاهم میشه؟کسی که میخواد دومین بار معافیت بگیره؟یه واحد مانده داره..مثلا :Yahoo (35):  یا منظورت دبیرستانه؟

----------


## biology115

> بنده یه همچین حرفی نزدم....فقط خواستم صحت اخبار بالارو بدونم....


من نگفتم شما این حرف رو زدید ، بعضی دوستان گفتن ...

----------


## Ali.psy

> بنده یه همچین حرفی نزدم....فقط خواستم صحت اخبار بالارو بدونم....


منم یه جایی دیدم دکتر روحانی اجرای طرح رو امضا کرده.. :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Saeed735

> من نگفتم شما این حرف رو زدید ، بعضی دوستان گفتن ...


احتمال زیاد ب امسال نرسه ولی سال بعدی انجام میشه...

----------


## Saeed735

> سعید این دومی مربوط به دانشگاهم میشه؟کسی که میخواد دومین بار معافیت بگیره؟یه واحد مانده داره..مثلا یا منظورت دبیرستانه؟


دبیرستانه

----------


## train

> *ترمیمی در کار نیس
> دومیم نمیدونم*


جوری میگه ترمیمی در کار نیست انگار دختر وزیر اموزش و پرورش هستش.این طرح رو رئیس جمهور امضا کرده و انشالله به کوری چشم حسودا امسال اجرایی میشه

----------


## Saeed735

> جوری میگه ترمیمی در کار نیست انگار دختر وزیر اموزش و پرورش هستش.این طرح رو رئیس جمهور امضا کرده و انشالله به کوری چشم حسودا امسال اجرایی میشه


چرا این روزا همه تو انجمن دعوا دارن؟ :Yahoo (4): 


به احتمال زیاد به امسال نمیرسه ولی همه ازش حمایت میکنن و انشالله که به امسالم برسه...

----------


## arash

*من این خبرا رو نشنیدم چون اصلا tv نمیبینم
ولی درباره ی ترمیم معدل خیلیا میگن که خرداد 100% اجرا میشه!
یه نمونه اش همین نشر دریافت که میگه نمیتونه اجرا نشه بعد از این همه سر و صدا!!!
البته یه جورایی هم درست میگن بهتره که ما هم خوش بین باشیم و بدون نگرانی اون 75%اصلی رو بچسبیم*

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

ترمیم خرداداجرامیشه

----------


## mahdi100

> سلام...ابتدا یه معذرت بخوام بخاطر این تاپیکم....بدلیل فشارهای بیرونی زده شده.وگرنه من خودم مخالف با زدن تاپیکی با این موضوع هستم
> 
> 
> 
> *
> مثل اینکه 2 خبر در تلویزیون پخش شده...میخواستم ببینم دوستان از صحت این موضوع خبر دارن؟؟؟؟؟
> *
> 
> 
> ...


سلام داش سعید خبر ترمیم معدل را از کجا شنیدی؟

----------


## mahdi100

> سلام...ابتدا یه معذرت بخوام بخاطر این تاپیکم....بدلیل فشارهای بیرونی زده شده.وگرنه من خودم مخالف با زدن تاپیکی با این موضوع هستم
> 
> 
> 
> *
> مثل اینکه 2 خبر در تلویزیون پخش شده...میخواستم ببینم دوستان از صحت این موضوع خبر دارن؟؟؟؟؟
> *
> 
> 
> ...



سعید ببخشید مزاحم تاپیکت شدم**مال امساله
این عکس ها صحت داره؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (16): 


 @ah.at 
 @Saeed735
 @8MIT8

 @fateme.tehran

----------


## Mostafa7

ترمیم احتمالا خرداد اجرا میشه ولی واقعا خیلی زمانش بده . 
این نمره 15 هم اگه واقعا باشه مضحکه !

----------


## fateme.tehran

> سعید ببخشید مزاحم تاپیکت شدم**مال امساله
> این عکس ها صحت داره؟
> 
> 
>  @ah.at 
>  @Saeed735
>  @8MIT8
> 
>  @fateme.tehran




به شگفتی ساز های کنکور انتقال 
بده..
ممنون.

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام داش سعید خبر ترمیم معدل را از کجا شنیدی؟


گفتن تلویزیون گفته...خوستم بدونم حقیقته یا شایعه...که دیدم شایعس...

----------


## farhadcr72

اذیت نکنید خودتون جواب اصلی از اقا جواد خیابانی بگیرین!!!
یا اجرا میشه یا نمیشه
خخخ

----------


## ah.at

> سعید ببخشید مزاحم تاپیکت شدم**مال امساله
> این عکس ها صحت داره؟
> فایل پیوست 49301
> فایل پیوست 49302
>  @ah.at 
>  @Saeed735
>  @8MIT8
> 
>  @fateme.tehran



داداش اگه نظر شخصی منو بخای که میگم آره میشه .

قبول شدن مثه آب خوردنه .

من یکی تعجب نکردم .

----------


## biology115

> داداش اگه نظر شخصی منو بخای که میگم آره میشه .
> 
> قبول شدن مثه آب خوردنه .
> 
> من یکی تعجب نکردم .


ایشون متولد سال 1372 هستن

یعنی در سال 91 یا 92 کنکور دادن ، درست زمانی که تاثیر معدل فقط مثبت بود

نه قطعی ...

----------


## nahid

> سعید ببخشید مزاحم تاپیکت شدم**مال امساله
> این عکس ها صحت داره؟
> فایل پیوست 49301
> فایل پیوست 49302
>  @ah.at 
>  @Saeed735
>  @8MIT8
> 
>  @fateme.tehran


ایشون در اینستاگرام جز فالویینگای من هستن ازشون میپرسم چه سالی کنکور دادن.

----------


## biology115

> ایشون در اینستاگرام جز فالویینگای من هستن ازشون میپرسم چه سالی کنکور دادن.


چه سالی؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi100

> ایشون متولد سال 1372 هستن
> 
> یعنی در سال 91 یا 92 کنکور دادن ، درست زمانی که تاثیر معدل فقط مثبت بود
> 
> نه قطعی ...


تاریخ صدور کارت را ببینی نوشته 94.7 یعنی چی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## biology115

> تاریخ صدور کارت را ببینی نوشته 94.7 یعنی چی؟


آها به اونش دقت نکرده بودم ، خب یعنی متولد سال 72 بوده و سال 94 کنکور داده

به عبارت دیگه در سن 22 سالگی کنکور داده ، که معمولا ماها در سن 18 سالگی کنکور میدیم ...

یعنی 4 سال پشت کنکور بوده؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

بچه هامطمین باشیدتااخربهمن بخش نامه ترمیم معدل میادیعنی مجبورن اجراش کنن مصوبه شورای عالی آمئزش وپرورش بایدحتمااجرابشه وچون به تاییدریاست جهموری رسیده بایدحتمااجراش کنن

----------


## Fawzi

راستش پاسخ سوال اولتون باید بگم تا تصویب شه ب کنکور نودُ شش و نود هفت میرسه !یعنی خودمون تو دیوار :Yahoo (110): 

مثل این ک تو اخبار گفتن پیش دانشگاهی ورداشته میشه اما کی؟2سال دیگه !  :Yahoo (115): 

تو ایران تصویب یک تصمیم مدت زمان زیادی به طول می انجامد !

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> راستش پاسخ سوال اولتون باید بگم تا تصویب شه ب کنکور نودُ شش و نود هفت میرسه !یعنی خودمون تو دیوار
> 
> مثل این ک تو اخبار گفتن پیش دانشگاهی ورداشته میشه اما کی؟2سال دیگه ! 
> 
> تو ایران تصویب یک تصمیم مدت زمان زیادی به طول می انجامد !


خودم میخام کنکور96بدم معدلمم بدنیست 19.04ولی شماچرانفوس بدمیزنی مطمناخرداداجرامیشه

----------


## mahsa92

> سعید ببخشید مزاحم تاپیکت شدم**مال امساله
> این عکس ها صحت داره؟
> فایل پیوست 49301
> فایل پیوست 49302
>  @ah.at 
>  @Saeed735
>  @8MIT8
> 
>  @fateme.tehran


١-شماره دانشجويي ايشون با ٩١ شروع شده يعني ورودي ٩١هسن ايشون
٢-اعتبار كارت دانشجويي ايشون فقط٤ساله ولي پزشكي ٤سال نيست

اين تاريخ كه زده تاريخ صدور٩٤ بخاطر اينه كه تازه صادر كردن كارت رو براشون (حالا يا اصلي يا المثني) وگرنه ايشون ورودي ٩١ هستن


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## Fawzi

> خودم میخام کنکور96بدم معدلمم بدنیست 19.04ولی شماچرانفوس بدمیزنی مطمناخرداداجرامیشه


بخدای احد و واحد قسم من برای بچه های کشورم بهترینارو میخوام . خدا کنه اجرایی شه .
ما ک بخیل نیستیم منم یک دانش اموز :Yahoo (1):

----------


## T!G3R

_سلام دوستان
دوستان کسی لینک این دو خبری که داداش سعید گذاشته داره بذاره؟؟؟
والا من تو اینترنت پیدا نمیکنم
______
ر.ا :سلام داداش سعید
فکر نکنم صحت داشته باشه 
چون من تو نت سرچ کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم
چون اگه تو تلویزیون میگفت 100% تو نت هم بود
موفق باشی داداش گلم_

----------


## mahdi100

> ١-شماره دانشجويي ايشون با ٩١ شروع شده يعني ورودي ٩١هسن ايشون
> ٢-اعتبار كارت دانشجويي ايشون فقط٤ساله ولي پزشكي ٤سال نيست
> 
> اين تاريخ كه زده تاريخ صدور٩٤ بخاطر اينه كه تازه صادر كردن كارت رو براشون (حالا يا اصلي يا المثني) وگرنه ايشون ورودي ٩١ هستن
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


سلام ممنون ابجی
ولی بالاخره ورودی 91 هست که 25 درصد براش تاثیر داشته 
چون از سال84 به بعد 25 تاثیر دارند
دوستان صحت داره با معدل 9 هم میشه به پزشکی رسید

----------


## mpaarshin

یعنی بعضیا تمام زور و حرصشون اینه که ترمیم اجرا نشه اگرم اجرا نشه که خرداد اجرا میشه حتما اگرم اجرا نشه کنکورو میخواین چیکار کنین؟؟ فکر کردین بیخیال میشیم؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> ١-شماره دانشجويي ايشون با ٩١ شروع شده يعني ورودي ٩١هسن ايشون
> ٢-اعتبار كارت دانشجويي ايشون فقط٤ساله ولي پزشكي ٤سال نيست
> 
> اين تاريخ كه زده تاريخ صدور٩٤ بخاطر اينه كه تازه صادر كردن كارت رو براشون (حالا يا اصلي يا المثني) وگرنه ايشون ورودي ٩١ هستن
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


تموم شد رفت با معدل پایین احتمال رفتن به پزشکی یک در صد هزاره

----------


## mahsa92

> تموم شد رفت با معدل پایین احتمال رفتن به پزشکی یک در صد هزاره


البته من خودم معدل كتبيم ١٤.٢٥ بودش


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام ممنون ابجی
> ولی بالاخره ورودی 91 هست که 25 درصد براش تاثیر داشته 
> چون از سال84 به بعد 25 تاثیر دارند
> دوستان صحت داره با معدل 9 هم میشه به پزشکی رسید


اون ٢٥٪‏ تاثير مثبت بوده يعني تاثير صفر براي ايشون


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## biology115

من که گفتم ایشون سال 91 کنکور دادن ...

اون موقع تاثیر فقط مثبت بود و نه قطعی ...

----------


## biology115

> یعنی بعضیا تمام زور و حرصشون اینه که ترمیم اجرا نشه اگرم اجرا نشه که خرداد اجرا میشه حتما اگرم اجرا نشه کنکورو میخواین چیکار کنین؟؟ فکر کردین بیخیال میشیم؟؟


دوست عزیز ، به کوری چشم حسودان و دشمنان اسلام این طرح اجرا خواهد شد ...

نگران نباشیم ...


 :14:

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط train


جوری میگه ترمیمی در کار نیست انگار دختر وزیر اموزش و پرورش هستش.این طرح رو رئیس جمهور امضا کرده و انشالله به کوری چشم حسودا امسال اجرایی میشه


اقای محترم
اولن ک من خودم معدلم جالب نیس از خدامم هس این فرصتو بهم بدن 
بعدشم از منبع موثق شنیدم 

اگه چیزی هم گفتن برای سال بعده
حالا توام دلتو به ترمیم معدل خوش کن ! چی از من کم میشه
اتفاقن من که از معدل ناامیدم میرم بیشتر تلاش میکنم!!*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> 
> اقای محترم
> اولن ک من خودم معدلم جالب نیس از خدامم هس این فرصتو بهم بدن 
> بعدشم از منبع موثق شنیدم 
> 
> اگه چیزی هم گفتن برای سال بعده
> حالا توام دلتو به ترمیم معدل خوش کن ! چی از من کم میشه
> اتفاقن من که از معدل ناامیدم میرم بیشتر تلاش میکنم!!*


نمیدونم چرا همه در مورد این ترمیم معدل کوفتی خبر موثق دارن
ما که سه ساله عمرمون رفته یک سال دیگه هم روش گند بزنه به این سیستم

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mpaarshin


نمیدونم چرا همه در مورد این ترمیم معدل کوفتی خبر موثق دارن
ما که سه ساله عمرمون رفته یک سال دیگه هم روش گند بزنه به این سیستم


داداش من خودم معدلم داغونه هدفمم دندون تهران
خیلی دوست داشتم میشد ولی نمیشه دیگه
الان بجای اینکه پیگیر این موضوع مسخره بشیم باید بریم هرچی در توانمونه بذاریم برای روز کنکور
مگه نبودن کسایی که با معدل افتضاح بهترین رتبه هارو آوردن؟
بسه بخدا جمش کنید این بساط معدل لامصبو
اه*

----------


## Dj.ALI

هر دو خبر چرت و پرتی بیش نیست...

----------


## biology115

> نمیدونم چرا همه در مورد این ترمیم معدل کوفتی خبر موثق دارن
> ما که سه ساله عمرمون رفته یک سال دیگه هم روش گند بزنه به این سیستم


یعنی میخواید در کنکور 96 هم شرکت کنید؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

در نتیجه: :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ata.beheshti

چرا ترمیمی در کار نیس از کجا خبر داری؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

امکان نداره ترمیم خرداد ۹۵ اجرا نشههه...یه ذره دندون رو جیگر بذارین انقدم تاپیکای استرس ززا و اعصاب خرد کن نزنین

----------


## fantom

اولا بگم من خودم معدلم 17 هست و بالا نیست 

اما یه لحظه خودمون رو بذاریم جای اون معدل بالای 19 

اون نه تنها خرداد بلکه تمام سال سوم درس خونده تا معدلش اینقدر شده 
کاری که "اکثر" ( نه همه) ما نکردیم 

کمی با انصاف باشیم …

----------


## biology115

> چرا ترمیمی در کار نیس از کجا خبر داری؟؟؟؟؟


چون ماشاالله همه تو سازمان سنجش و آموزش و پرورش آشنا و فامیل دارن ...

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> اولا بگم من خودم معدلم 17 هست و بالا نیست 
> 
> اما یه لحظه خودمون رو بذاریم جای اون معدل بالای 19 
> 
> اون نه تنها خرداد بلکه تمام سال سوم درس خونده تا معدلش اینقدر شده 
> کاری که "اکثر" ( نه همه) ما نکردیم 
> 
> کمی با انصاف باشیم …


خودم معدلم بالای 19ولی میخام ترمیم معدل اجرابشه من انصاف نمیخام .آبجی ترمیم معدل همین خرداداجرامیشه

----------


## Saeed735

ببینید بچه ها حدود 8 ماهه که کلا تاپیکای انجمن کنکور شده ترمیم معدل...

این تاپیک فقط یه سوال بود...معدل اونقدرهاهم اهمیت نداره....

به جای اینها برین درستونو بخونید...اگرم معدلتون کمه با درصد بهتر جبرانش کنید...

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام...ابتدا یه معذرت بخوام بخاطر این تاپیکم....بدلیل فشارهای بیرونی زده شده.وگرنه من خودم مخالف با زدن تاپیکی با این موضوع هستم
> پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخ هاتون*
> *


1.اصلا معلوم نیست چی به چیه!!! احتمالش 40%
2.نه سعید.اتفاقی نیفتاده

----------


## mpaarshin

> *
> 
> داداش من خودم معدلم داغونه هدفمم دندون تهران
> خیلی دوست داشتم میشد ولی نمیشه دیگه
> الان بجای اینکه پیگیر این موضوع مسخره بشیم باید بریم هرچی در توانمونه بذاریم برای روز کنکور
> مگه نبودن کسایی که با معدل افتضاح بهترین رتبه هارو آوردن؟
> بسه بخدا جمش کنید این بساط معدل لامصبو
> اه*


ادم که با دیگرون نباید کار داشته باشه کار خودشو باید بکنه شما توانتو بزار ما هم میزاریم پیگیر این معدلم هستیم که ایشالله اجرا میشه خرداد شما پیگیر نباش

----------


## biology115

> ادم که با دیگرون نباید کار داشته باشه کار خودشو باید بکنه شما توانتو بزار ما هم میزاریم پیگیر این معدلم هستیم که ایشالله اجرا میشه خرداد شما پیگیر نباش


اول سال وقتی گفتن میخواد ترمیم اجرا بشه با خودم گفتم یه سال زیاد نیست ، حداقل یه سال میخونیم ولی در عوض آینده تضمینه

و با چه ذوق و شوقی هم میخوندم ، روزی 15 ساعت ...

اما وقتی این حرفا رو میزنن دیگه اصلا نمیتونم به کتاب هم نگاه کنم ...

این چه عدالتیه آخه ؟؟؟؟؟

درصدای مورد نظرمو تو تخمین رتبه میزنم میشه 5000

اما وقتی با سوابق تحصیلی میزنم میشه 25000

این انصافه آیا ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

ترمیم معدل اجرامیشه بسه دیگه آقااگه خرداداجرانشدبیاید یقیه منوبگیرید

----------


## mpaarshin

> اول سال وقتی گفتن میخواد ترمیم اجرا بشه با خودم گفتم یه سال زیاد نیست ، حداقل یه سال میخونیم ولی در عوض آینده تضمینه
> 
> و با چه ذوق و شوقی هم میخوندم ، روزی 15 ساعت ...
> 
> اما وقتی این حرفا رو میزنن دیگه اصلا نمیتونم به کتاب هم نگاه کنم ...
> 
> این چه عدالتیه آخه ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> درصدای مورد نظرمو تو تخمین رتبه میزنم میشه 5000
> ...


من خودم یه مدت بود نمیخوندم چون گفتم هرچی بخونم هیچی نمیشه دیگه اونم تو تجربی
ولی خب نشستم دیدم هیچ کاری نمیتونم بکنم یعنی هرکاری که از دستم بر اومده کردم و این مورد دست من نیست 
فقط امید دارم یعنی چون امید دارم میخونم امید دارم که اجرا میشه چون هدفم تهرانه 
هیچ عدالتی تو این سیستم اموزش نیست نمراتیو تاثیر میدن که راه جبرانی نداره

----------


## nahid

> البته من خودم معدل كتبيم ١٤.٢٥ بودش
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


 پزشکی قبول شدی؟؟؟؟ بیا خصوصی لطفا

----------

